# Dexter



## Karl Hungus

I finished watching episode 10 of Dexter today... Holy mother of god if this isn't just the most incredible thing on TV.

Up untill now I would've said that Battlestar Galactica was the best thing on TV, but Dexter clearly has it beat. That last episode was absolutely chilling. It beats most films I've seen in it's intricate plot, characters, and I just honestly don't know what I can say about it, it's just brilliant.


----------



## distressed_romeo

???????


----------



## Karl Hungus

No, wrong Dexter.

This is a show about a police forensics expert who also happens to be a highly skilled serial killer.


----------



## zimbloth

I hear it's excellent too. Also hear Battlestar Galactica is incredible too. I've been meaning to watch that. I'll catch up with the DVDs someday.


----------



## Karl Hungus

zimbloth said:


> I hear it's excellent too. Also hear Battlestar Galactica is incredible too. I've been meaning to watch that. I'll catch up with the DVDs someday.



BSG is probably as good as Firefly.

Dexter is in a whole other league though, that show just obliterates pretty much everything else on the subject, be it on TV or in Film.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'm seriously shocked nobody else here has seen this incredible show?


----------



## Metal Ken

I've never even heard of it.. is it a europe only thing?


----------



## Makelele

Metal Ken said:


> I've never even heard of it.. is it a europe only thing?



Nope. 

http://imdb.com/title/tt0773262/

I've heard about it but haven't seen it, because nobody sends it over here.


----------



## dysfctn

I've been d/l'ding it...

And I agree! Absolutely awesome show!

Like CSI meets American Psycho - but better.


----------



## Karl Hungus

dysfctn said:


> Like CSI meets American Psycho - but better.



Yeah, that's pretty much how I'd describe it.

Did you notice the little nod to American Psycho in one of the episodes where Dexter is using the alias 'Patrick Bateman'? 

I'm currently reading through the second book, and it's utterly gripping. Don't think I've read through anything as fast since I read Richard Matheson's I Am Legend. If the second series follows the second book, I wonder how in the name of god they're going to show 'the thing on the table' on TV? That'll be fucking horrific!


----------



## Vegetta

Karl Hungus said:


> BSG is probably as good as Firefly.
> 
> Dexter is in a whole other league though, that show just obliterates pretty much everything else on the subject, be it on TV or in Film.



Firefly was complete crap. The movie was ok but the tv series was completely unmemorable - Wonderfalls on the other hand was pretty different and I liked it.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Vegetta said:


> Firefly was complete crap.



Uh oh... You've opened yourself up for some serious rabid fanboy attacks.


----------



## forelander

Old thread...but I just finished watching the first season and am reading the book. It's fucking awesome. Very fucking awesome. He's such a cool character, up their with Hannibal Lector in my books.


----------



## kung_fu

lol. i thought you were talking about dexter's lab too. I hated when they changed his voice


----------



## forelander

Second book was awesome. The second TV series will probably be even more amazing, albeit slightly toned down I would assume.


----------



## forelander

Second season starts soon! 



The first two episodes leaked and I accidentally watched them. They were good. Very good.


----------



## Rick

I've seen a episode of Dexter. Pretty good.


----------



## forelander

The true awesomeness of the show is in how well the story line is developed.


----------



## thedownside

i've seen the first 4 eps of the second season, it's still killer


----------



## forelander

First 4 episodes? I've only found the first two. How'd you get the 3rd and 4th ones?


----------



## thedownside

forelander said:


> First 4 episodes? I've only found the first two. How'd you get the 3rd and 4th ones?



i know a guy, hehe.... they are out there, but dont bother with them, wait for the aired copies, the ones out there arent completely finished, and it's apparent


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I saw an episode and it was killer! Really do want to watch them all.

And whoever said firefly was crap, if firefly is that shit western set in space, then i completely agree. A load of steaming badly acted boring turd accidentally committed top film much like an aids in the audio visual entertainment industry....


----------



## Shorty

Just seen the first season. Utterly compelling television. Not scared to curse, be a little vicious and push the envelope a little from normal "safe" TV. Excellent show. Can't wait for season 2!


----------



## forelander

No one seems to watch this but I just saw the 6th episode of season 2 and shat myself at its brilliance.


----------



## Vegetta

You know i have showtime and have not watched it yet...

I think based on you recommendation I will have to start watching it


----------



## Jason

I first thought you meant this


----------



## El Caco

So did I.


----------



## Naren

So did I.


----------



## Jerich

this is by far my favorite shows on cable right now the whole thing with him being a Blood guy and being a serial killer at the sametime...man the show makes you think it always has me thinking..and Dam i wanna Bone his sponser!!!


----------



## Desecrated

i'm watching it right now, kinda good show, halfgood script, but I can't say that I like any of the actors. 
Still better then reruns of "married with children".


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just finished watching the final episode of Season 2. 

I don't know what to say, I really don't. It put shivers through me, I'm giddy and grinning from ear to ear...


----------



## Desecrated

where only on season 2 episode 10 yet. 2 more episode before the final.


----------



## phantaz

I don't have showtime so it took me a while to check this show out. I just bought the 1st season on DVD and I got to say this show is fuckin awesome. I eagerly await season 2 on DVD.


----------



## Pauly

I <3 Dexter! The third book is kind of sucky though, I hope the TV show doesn't go too 'mystic' as well.


----------



## forelander

I've not read the 3rd book, but very little of the events of the second book took place in the second season so I don't think you have to worry too much. How good was the end of the second season btw? Like the very end.


----------



## cow 7 sig

i have the whole first season dvd box set.great show


----------



## TaronKeim

After the 1st Season, the writers went out on their own and pretty much just used the novels as source material without adhearing to any story arcs.

I found the monologues suffered somewhat because of this, but aside from that, Season 2 was spectacular and I can't wait to see what happens in Season 3.

_TJK*

P/S I miss Deadwood!


----------



## Abhorred

Another friendly bump for a recent Dexter convert. My girlfriend and I just watched all of season 1 over the span of two days or so, and we're quite hooked.

Now to catch up on season 2... But ohhh, I can't do too many more of these multi-hour-veg-outs, because right now I'm pretty sure that Suffocation's "Catatonia" was written specifically to represent the current state of my ass.


----------



## soliloquy

because there isn't really a designated 'dexter', and since this is just 'dexter' and not 'dexter season #' or whatever....i'll post it here...


how about this, IF season 6 isn't the last season (which, going by the trailer i highly doubt...), and they let dexter go on for another few seasons...then wont it be awesome if


Spoiler



they make a serial killer who is a child. dexter cant kill the child because he reminds him too much of himself (kinda like that kid from season 2 i think who dexter was trying to mentor). however, another reason why dexter cant kill the child is because the child is his own, its harrison! or cody?

dexter feared passing his shit onto his kids, and that is EXACTLY what is going on...maybe cody or harrison saw dexter kill someone like Trinity's daughter saw him...

just a thought


----------



## ZEBOV

^That doesn't sound nearly as suspenseful as season 6, and each season gets more and more suspenseful.



DEXTER IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I have all 6 seasons on DVD, and I've watched every episode. Dexter and Breaking Bad are my two favorite shows ever.


----------



## hoggard

Its a great drama serial..
Someone tell me the site where i can download this serial..


----------



## soliloquy

hoggard said:


> Its a great drama serial..
> Someone tell me the site where i can download this serial..



be careful! i got banned for something similar....no piracy allowed...





ZEBOV said:


> ^That doesn't sound nearly as suspenseful as season 6, and each season gets more and more suspenseful.
> 
> 
> 
> DEXTER IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I have all 6 seasons on DVD, and I've watched every episode. Dexter and Breaking Bad are my two favorite shows ever.



season 6 isn't released yet...and the story line isn't released yet either as there are only hints and teasers thrown around...


----------



## ZEBOV

Ah, I miscounted them. So I have all 5 seasons on dvd.


----------



## jaredowty

The first two seasons are great...the rest are pretty meh.


----------



## soliloquy

jaredowty said:


> The first two seasons are great...the rest are pretty meh.



if i was to rate seasons, i'd go with this order:

1
4
2
5
3

i personally HATED 3. thought it was the most boring and useless season.
season 4 for the most part i didnt care for, but trinity brought this insane intensity in the show that really made your heart pump which i really enjoyed.


----------



## GazPots

Watched the first show of the new season last night. Wasn't bad and it looks like it's going somewhere. 


Will tune in for episode 2.


----------



## sebby123

GazPots said:


> Watched the first show of the new season last night. Wasn't bad and it looks like it's going somewhere.
> 
> 
> Will tune in for episode 2.



Glad someone bumped this, Just watched it as well have high hopes for the new season.


----------



## sk3ks1s

soliloquy said:


> if i was to rate seasons, i'd go with this order:
> 
> 1
> 4
> 2
> 5
> 3



If I was to count seasons, I'd go with _this_ order:

1
2
3
4
5



I kid. I'm really hoping for a season more similar to the first. Dexter's lost his edge. I understand that there needs to be character development and all that jazz... but I just want the old Dexter back.


----------



## Mexi

If the first episode is any indication, then Dexter has totally got his edge back. The writing seems like a real return to form for the show and I'm really looking forward to this season


----------



## awesomeaustin

Looks like its going to be good season. I actually subscribed to showtime for this season instead of borrowing the DVD's


----------



## DraggAmps

ZEBOV said:


> ^That doesn't sound nearly as suspenseful as season 6, and each season gets more and more suspenseful.
> 
> 
> 
> DEXTER IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I have all 6 seasons on DVD, and I've watched every episode. Dexter and Breaking Bad are my two favorite shows ever.



Couldn't agree more. If there are any shows, past or present, as good as Dexter or Breaking Bad, I'd really love to know about them. I'm already sad knowing that some day, Dexter will end. I can't think of a better general plot for my tastes, so it's hard to imagine liking anything as much.


----------



## GazPots

WTF  to the ending of the last one.


Took me a moment to realise what the fuck i was looking at.


----------



## sebby123

GazPots said:


> WTF  to the ending of the last one.
> 
> 
> Took me a moment to realise what the fuck i was looking at.



Loved the ending to last night episode i'm stoked for this new serial killer. Kind of reminds me of malloc from the book series?


----------



## texshred777

I haven't seen any of this season yet, but I have every other season on dvd and have seen them several times. I love that Edward James Olmos is in this season. I loved him as Adama in Battlestar Galactica(another of my favorite series).


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

texshred777 said:


> I haven't seen any of this season yet, but I have every other season on dvd and have seen them several times. I love that Edward James Olmos is in this season. I loved him as Adama in Battlestar Galactica(another of my favorite series).



You're not missing much. They hired Dan Brown onto the writing staff.


----------



## GazPots

Seems from the last episode, shit is about to hit the fan. 


Also Dex is coming back for another 2 seasons. Could be good. Or it could be terrible.


Hopefully they get it back to like it was originally. Saying that i still love it regardless of the season.


----------



## beneharris

GazPots said:


> Seems from the last episode, shit is about to hit the fan.
> 
> 
> Also Dex is coming back for another 2 seasons. Could be good. Or it could be terrible.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they get it back to like it was originally. Saying that i still love it regardless of the season.




the way its been going downhill since the 5th season, i can't see how they are going to drag this out another two seasons. it is almost painful to watch anymore. 

although the first 4 seasons were SO good, I will watch it til its done, and enjoy it, but it is definitely not the same show it was a few years ago.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'd say it's been downhill since season 2 and I don't think season 2 was as good as Season 1. 


That said season 1 was so ridiculously good that being worse than it makes it still heads and shoulders above most TV shows.

I wish Dexter would go back to being Dexter though. Less feelings, more insane killer trying his best to fit in.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Fuck, man, I hated season 1. Dexter seemed too one-dimensional.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Late convert to Dexter but I've borrowed all the DVD's from a friend who's obsessed and managed to get up to date in the last few weeks......I can see that this is very clearly a show that polarises opinion quite significantly so I'll forebear to comment beyond registering my enjoyment


----------



## AxeHappy

SchecterWhore said:


> Fuck, man, I hated season 1. Dexter seemed too one-dimensional.




That's kind of the point. The guy is a sociopath. He doesn't have any feelings. 

He fakes a job to blend in, then he kills people. For fun. 


I think the books are vastly superior to the TV show as well.


----------



## Mexi

actually, Dexter doesn't kill cause he finds it "fun", it's more of a release for him, or dealing with his "dark passenger" or whatever. I think the show has expanded on Lindsay's character of Dexter, showing how he can change and become a better person, despite his need to kill. Throughout the show he has continually told himself in his monologues that he's not human or has no feelings, but in trying to fake his way through his life, he actually realizes he does have a shred of humanity in him (particularly now that he has a son)


----------



## AxeHappy

Well, he sure had fun when he was killing. Playing around inside of people abdomen's and whatnot. It's not a quick thing like it is in the show.


----------



## jaredowty

SchecterWhore said:


> Fuck, man, I hated season 1. Dexter seemed too one-dimensional.



Um...how so? He's always been a serial killer with a heart of gold outside of his killing, who only kills bad people yet feels no sympathy for his victims. Sounds pretty damn three-dimensional to me (and a possible pyschological contradiction, but that's a different discussion altogether). I really don't see how a fan of the show could hate season one, kind of boggles my mind actually...you trollin, bro?

I find this whole series arc of Dexter "finding his own emotions" to be incredibly pointless and grating. We've ALWAYS known he has emotions (remember the pilot episode where one minute he says he has no feelings and the next minute he's screaming at his victim..?), and that he really does care for Deb, Rita and the kids...yet the writers feel like they have to spoonfeed it to us over and over, and have slowly turned him into a goddamn pussy (Season Five anyone?). He was much more interesting in the first two seasons when he was a cold, effective killer grappling with his own morality and existence in the world while skillfully getting himself out of some rough yet believable situations, rather than the sloppy, pansy-ass superhero he's turned into the last few years.

I made a thread on the official Dexter forums called "The Adventures of Dexter Morgan", explaining what the show has lost since Season Two: http://dexterwiki.wetpaint.com/thread/4643187/"The+Adventures+of+Dexter+Morgan"

I watched the first three episodes of Season Six and they were pretty bad IMO. I don't think I'll be continuing for the last few seasons unless they bust out something that actually breaks the formula, and even then I really don't have much hope for greatness. (Ah who am I kidding, I'll watch it all the way through for curiosity's sake even if it does suck..)


----------



## Demiurge

jaredowty said:


> (Ah who am I kidding, I'll watch it all the way through for curiosity's sake even if it does suck..)



Same here. I tried to be too optimistic as the season began (the tableau of the 4 horsemen was arrestingly grotesque and awesome) and then found myself too pot-committed by the time the realization came that it was a dud. The writers just seem lost. The show used to be a dark comedy and now it's a melodrama with awkward attempts at levity (Angel's midlife crisis car and Quinn becoming a fattie-banging drunk- tee hee).


----------



## AxeHappy

I think season 6 is better than 5 but yeah.


----------



## Demiurge

Honestly, if I were running a crime drama, I couldn't think of a better time than the penultimate episode of an all-over-the-place season to introduce an


Spoiler



incest


 subplot. I figured that I would use the spoiler tag to protect the uninitiated from the mind-blowing what-the-fuck-ness of the proceedings.


----------



## AxeHappy

Yeah it's definitely a, "What the fuck," moment.


----------



## Shi7Disc0

Vegetta said:


> Firefly was complete crap. The movie was ok but the tv series was completely unmemorable - Wonderfalls on the other hand was pretty different and I liked it.


 
I dont know about wonderfalls, but if you thought Firefly sucked, id say we arent into the same things. "Serenity", which was supposed to wrap up the season was...... a terrible movie and had absolutely no conclusion to the show, everything was left wide open and they killed off Alan Tudyk which was a d!ck move on the writers part. I wont even get started on those tards working at Fox, didnt even give the show a chance. The show was excellent, the execution was... less than acceptable.


----------



## GazPots

Demiurge said:


> Honestly, if I were running a crime drama, I couldn't think of a better time than the penultimate episode of an all-over-the-place season to introduce an
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> incest
> 
> 
> subplot. I figured that I would use the spoiler tag to protect the uninitiated from the mind-blowing what-the-fuck-ness of the proceedings.



Even more bizarrely,


Spoiler



the actors playing Dex and Deb were (for a time) real life husband and wife.




Super wtf!


----------



## Demiurge

GazPots said:


> Even more bizarrely,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the actors playing Dex and Deb were (for a time) real life husband and wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super wtf!



Oh yeah, and apparently the divorce wasn't exactly amicable, either. I figured that this season they were going to shoot scenes so the both of them didn't have to be near each other, but nope- absolutely not!


----------



## Animus

Wonder if they will kill off Deb this season.


----------



## jam3v

I watched the first 3 episodes of the new season and it just didn't draw me in. I felt like the last 2 seasons lacked as well, but the first few really blew me away.

I felt really uncomfortable watching the first season of this show. After all, you're following around a serial killer, and a lot of the time you're meant to identify with him on all levels outside of killing people. It's a novel idea, but I think it's lost impact after so many seasons.

Just my opinion.


----------



## GazPots

Where is it going with the lab geek/collector weirdo sending dexter the ice truck killer evidence (fake hand)?


----------



## chronocide

DraggAmps said:


> Couldn't agree more. If there are any shows, past or present, as good as Dexter or Breaking Bad, I'd really love to know about them.



Ignoring everything bar dramas...

The Sopranos, The West Wing, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, Battlestar Galactica, Deadwood, Mad Men, Twin Peaks, The Wire, Band of Brother, The Prisoner...

All better than either


----------



## jaredowty

chronocide said:


> Ignoring everything bar dramas...
> 
> The Sopranos, The West Wing, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, Battlestar Galactica, Deadwood, Mad Men, Twin Peaks, The Wire, Band of Brother, The Prisoner...
> 
> All better than either



None of those shows come close to the type of suspense/intensity seen in Breaking Bad or early Dexter. Some of them have far more depth, though (Deadwood, The Wire, and from what I hear, Twin Peaks). It really just depends what you're looking for in a show. Personally I think The Wire slays everything because of it unmatched realsim, scope and depth, but it isn't anywhere near as intense or addicting as BB or Dexter.

The Sopranos and Mad Men are the two most overrated dramas ever. Seriously, the amount of praise these two mediocre shows receive is borderline disturbing (particularly Mad Men, which is really nothing more than a glorified soap opera with super-pretentious dialogue).


----------



## chronocide

jaredowty said:


> None of those shows come close to the type of suspense/intensity seen in Breaking Bad or early Dexter. Some of them have far more depth, though (Deadwood, The Wire, and from what I hear, Twin Peaks). It really just depends what you're looking for in a show. Personally I think The Wire slays everything because of it unmatched realsim, scope and depth, but it isn't anywhere near as intense or addicting as BB or Dexter.
> 
> The Sopranos and Mad Men are the two most overrated dramas ever. Seriously, the amount of praise these two mediocre shows receive is borderline disturbing (particularly Mad Men, which is really nothing more than a glorified soap opera with super-pretentious dialogue).




I enjoy both Dexter and Breaking Bad (BB far more than Dexter), but I tend to feel that suspense/intensity is just a device to try and have you forget about the preposterous plots. And they keep you coming back with really sledgehammered cliffhangers. Which is obviously extremely effective but is lazy storytelling in my book.

They're just extremely "American" in delivery, I suppose, and I find it a bit tiresome eventually.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

GazPots said:


> Where is it going with the lab geek/collector weirdo sending dexter the ice truck killer evidence (fake hand)?



Think of the most retarded thing that can come of that. Now go one more retarded. It's one more retarded than that. Or at least that's how I envision it, judging by the way this season's going. I don't know, he'll use it to propose to the former intern and the show will devolve into soap opera drama between the interns, Angel's sister, and all of the other minor characters introduced during this season.


----------



## Demiurge

Any predictions for the season finale?

Rumor has it that a major character is going to die. Since the season has been hammering the whole "salvation/redemption" theme and is going out of their way to show that Quinn is in a dark place right now, I'm guessing it's going to be him. He'll probably get killed-off while making some magnanimous sacrifice, but I can't tell if it will be for Angel (since Quinn got called-out for being a bad partner), Deb (apparently Deb's vagina is like that video in The Ring, see it and death is guaranteed), or for Dexter's kid (since it's all about him learning lessons or whatever).

My only hope for the show to improve would be for God to intervene, kill DDK and bring Doakes back from the dead. Zombie Doakes might just be able to save the show.


----------



## Demiurge

Boy was I off. 

Pretty much the typical season-ending where


Spoiler



Dexter has the villain on the table and gives a speech summarizing the concept that the writers tried really hard to hammer home


. Funny how the boat at the beginning was named "Milagro." Should have been named "Deus Ex Machina."


----------



## Alimination

cliff hanger for the next one was brutal argggugh!


----------



## Mr Violence

Oh yawn. They had to do it sooner or later.


----------



## Mexi

I knew the ending was coming at some point, but considering the show has been renewed for a final two seasons, I'm surprised they pulled it this soon. It'll be interesting to see the angle they're going to play.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Bah, they went there. My girlfriend's mom actually thinks this season had good writing. I lost it when I saw the mural with Dexter's photoshopped head.


----------



## Rev2010

Man, I wish they still had the writing they did in seasons 1,2, & 4 - absolutely magical. I love those seasons, though I think 2 is my fav because they didn't focus on some new big bad serial killer but instead on Dexters work and the addition of Lila who really played a bigger threat than Doax was fantastic. Also how the plot twists worked out and such.

Anyhow, last season I thought was quite mediocre but decent enough to watch, but the last episode was the pits, talk about a fast wrap up and plenty of holes left. This season was rather boring IMO, and they fluffed it up to make it look dramatic with the horses scene that they kept playing for weeks before that episode even aired. Then the scene was a big dud, again... IMO.

The whole diatribe at the end doesn't bother me, the same knife in the chest method of killing does. What ever happened to Dexter in season 1, the first child murder he killed he drilled the guys head. I also found his choice of the kill room silly as in the past it's always where no one is expecting him to be... I mean come on! Wonder how they're going to proceed with this now.


Rev.


----------



## AxeHappy

Happened at the end of the 1st book...whatever...Disappointing. If it's been renewed for 2 seasons you know with a "Cliff-hanger" like that that nothing is actually going to happen.


----------



## Mr Violence

Rev2010 said:


> The whole diatribe at the end doesn't bother me, the same knife in the chest method of killing does. What ever happened to Dexter in season 1, the first child murder he killed he drilled the guys head. I also found his choice of the kill room silly as in the past it's always where no one is expecting him to be... I mean come on! Wonder how they're going to proceed with this now.
> 
> 
> Rev.




My thoughts exactly. Dexter used to be a pro and he used to be creative and quirky. He used to be methodical and one step ahead of everyone and everything, outsmarting even the best characters on the show.

Now, the plots are all based on him fucking up and being careless. It's all the writers have to fall back on. It's literally the catalyst to every plot progression. He fucks up and it creates tension. That's it. He's just getting super sloppy and is a pathetic shadow of what he used to be. Also, my roommates loved it, but it was ALL the shock value of the "twist" ending. I feel like the whole season was just a vehicle for that last 10 seconds. They didn't even show Travis' face or final moments, making him completely forgettable as a character. He didn't even use the sword for the kill. He picked an ACTIVE CRIME SCENE as the kill room. What the FUCK are you doing Dexter?

I tried real hard to like it, but in the end, I realized they counted on the twist ending to cover up all the shit writing in this season. Really careless.


----------



## Rev2010

Mr Violence said:


> He didn't even use the sword for the kill. He picked an ACTIVE CRIME SCENE as the kill room. What the FUCK are you doing Dexter?



Exactly. I also wish they'd ease off on the "next super serial killer" motif. That's why I liked season 2 so much, though I did love 1 & 4 and that was killer based. But season two showed creativity because it was more about his personal issues as well as the threat of being found out. I'm sure they could come up with a more intriguing story line than just another super serial killer, it gets tiring. I liked when he's going after the smaller time killers.


Rev.


----------



## Mr Violence

Not to mention, I miss Season 1 where he had a new victim almost every episode. It was almost like a sitcom where there was a new plot for every episode but there was still a story arc overarching the season.

Now, it just seems like it's a 12 hour movie. Maybe that's why I get so damned disappointed.


----------



## kung_fu

Ugh. I'll be back to vent about this season later. For now, I'll just say that to me this past season felt like watching two less than satisfying seasons slammed back-to-back. It really could have been done much better. It's like the writers came up with a few good ideas, had a big party to celebrate their genius, got hammered, then wrote it while hung-over a few hours before the deadline. 

About the ending:


Spoiler



This was the most anticipated moment in the arc of the series, and they ruined it by leading up to it with all of the deb loves dexter bs. There was no real build up, so the moment just sort of ...happened. I could see if they were trying to shock and surprise us, but it is a little late for that



About....Deb:


Spoiler



Ugh....where to start . Are Psychiatrists just supposed to let their very troubled patients do all of the crazy shit that pops into their heads? She doesn't say much apart from "what do _you_ think?", which is the wrong thing to be asking this obviously troubled individual.




I'm sure the whole deb/dex thing will end by her realizing that all she was really looking for was the brother/sister love thing


----------



## kung_fu

SchecterWhore said:


> I lost it when I saw the mural with Dexter's photoshopped head.



It might as well have been a trollface


----------



## Demiurge

kung_fu said:


> About the ending:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This was the most anticipated moment in the arc of the series, and they ruined it by leading up to it with all of the deb loves dexter bs. There was no real build up, so the moment just sort of ...happened. I could see if they were trying to shock and surprise us, but it is a little late for that
> 
> 
> 
> About....Deb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh....where to start . Are Psychiatrists just supposed to let their very troubled patients do all of the crazy shit that pops into their heads? She doesn't say much apart from "what do _you_ think?", which is the wrong thing to be asking this obviously troubled individual. I'm sure the whole deb/dex thing will end by her realizing that all she was really looking for was the brother/sister love thing



I'm still trying to figure-out why the writers wanted to do this. The best I can think of is that 


Spoiler



they planned on having Deb find out that Dexter was a murderer but somehow not want to put him behind bars. The writers must have decided that the love between siblings wouldn't be enough, but crazy-incest-obsession love would be.


 The logic behind that is, of course, just as insane but I can't think of anything saner.


----------



## Rev2010

Well obviously they are going to make her OK with it simply going by how she let "the vigilante(s)" get away with taking out Jordan Chase in the last seasons finale. And yeah, that Dexter painting was awful, laughable really. I liked Lila's Dex painting, that was far more eerie looking.


Rev.


----------



## texshred777

Demiurge said:


> Any predictions for the season finale?
> 
> bring Doakes back from the dead. Zombie Doakes might just be able to save the show.


 
Lol. Doakes was one of my favorite characters. 

Bullshit, I never laughed.


----------



## GazPots

I just started watching season 1 again. It's almost like a completely different show than what it is now.



Also Doakes is a badass.


----------



## slapnutz

Just finished season 6 ... it was ok.

Personally nothing had a greater impact than the ending of season 4.

I dont follow the books so I hope whatever is left (if its still based on the books) had some good stuff remaining.


----------



## AxeHappy

The 1st season was kind of sort of based on the 1st book. 

Pretty much everything sense then has had jack shit to do with the books.


----------



## Sepultorture

well i for one found the whole of season 6 to be atleast entertaining, only gripe was the final scene, had the whole bottle rocket effect, cheap and meh

STILL, should make for some interesting dynamic in season 7. hopefully though something a little more interesting happens, getting sick of him just using that same knife over and over again


----------



## zappatton2

Addressing some spoiler material here:

Frankly, I found the whole "Deb falling in love with her brother" angle pretty unbearable, I don't care if they are not blood related, that is just wrong. And the whole season, everybody throwing religion at Dexter was just irritating. Him giving it honest consideration was too much in my books. Why can't he just stay a science guy, what's wrong with that? I dunno, this season did have some good moments, but for me, it was my least favorite by far, and the first season where things actually bothered me, as opposed to the season before, where I was just bored with certain parts of it. I do like the Hanks junior though, he also played a serial killer in the movie Lucky, and that was a much more entertaining watch I must say.


----------



## Demiurge

zappatton2 said:


> And the whole season, everybody throwing religion at Dexter was just irritating. Him giving it honest consideration was too much in my books. Why can't he just stay a science guy, what's wrong with that?



Yeah, it's kind of turned into a situation where each season it's "in this special season, Dexter learns about ________" and this season it was religion... though in the beginning it seemed to be more about redemption (with Brother Sam) and then some morass about purpose or something toward the end.

I thought it was a promising turn when


Spoiler



Dexter's brother replaced Harry as the "voice of conscience"


 but then that was abandoned within one episode. It seems like every season, Dexter realizes that he can't be like other people yet never embraces who/what he really is- and for one episode it almost seemed like he was finally going to do it, then he didn't.


----------



## GazPots

Watched season 1 and 2 again and was officially sad when Doakes was killed.  


He was awesome.


----------



## soliloquy

even though i'm semi-religious, and i can usually hold my own in a religious conversation...dexter season 6 so far (episode 4) is actually really annoying! 

i'm feeling a lil suffocated as they are trying to shove it down my throat....


----------



## emperor_black

What a great way to end Season 6!! Now I can't wait to watch the next season!! Although all that drama with Deb during the end was really pathetic to watch.


----------



## Jontain

aww was hoping this was a thread about Dexter's Laboratory. Awesome cartoon was awesome.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Demiurge said:


> I'm still trying to figure-out why the writers wanted to do this. The best I can think of is that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they planned on having Deb find out that Dexter was a murderer but somehow not want to put him behind bars. The writers must have decided that the love between siblings wouldn't be enough, but crazy-incest-obsession love would be.
> 
> 
> The logic behind that is, of course, just as insane but I can't think of anything saner.





Spoiler



Maybe the writers have been watching Game of Thrones...


----------



## nathanwessel

Favorite show on tv. Just recently watched all 6 seasons, and cant wait for 7 and 8!


----------



## soliloquy

just finished dexter season 6...




Spoiler



saw the ending coming from the second last episode. it really didn't leave any questions on my end in terms of Deborah seeing dexter, or their future. 

it did leave a question regarding the ice truck killers arm and why the intern delivered it to dexter. but not enough for me to really care for season 7. through out the season, they made him look like a computer wiz, so i wont be surprised if he connected the dots and even knows about dexters serial killing career....





also, things they (dexters creators) pulled from six feet under:
-dexter (or anyone) talking to the dead like their dad
-the incest angle between deborah and dexter


----------



## Demiurge

soliloquy said:


> just finished dexter season 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it did leave a question regarding the ice truck killers arm and why the intern delivered it to dexter. but not enough for me to really care for season 7. through out the season, they made him look like a computer wiz, so i wont be surprised if he connected the dots and even knows about dexters serial killing career....



It would kind of be hilarious if Dexter's undoing came not from the inhuman act of murder but from the inhuman act of failing to be dishonestly-polite at one juncture:


Spoiler



Any time someone says to you in person, "aw, let me show you my art/music/video game under development!" The proper reaction is, "oh, looks/sounds great!" even if you don't mean it. If Dexter didn't hurt the intern's feelings about the video game, who knows...


----------



## Mexi

2 minute preview from Dexter Season 7 premiere.


----------



## soliloquy

also...for those who are curios, the ending of season 6 is the ending of book one...i really have no clue why they stretched it that far....


----------



## Demiurge

Mexi said:


> 2 minute preview from Dexter Season 7 premiere.




Interesting. I'm mostly relieved that Deb wasn't buying Dexter's excuse... unless the preview is making it look like she is calling for backup to deal with him but we'll find in the premier that she's going to cover for him (the more I think about it, the more I'm afraid it's the latter).


----------



## -JeKo-

And the excitement begins to grow...  Looking forward to the next season!


----------



## jaredowty

soliloquy said:


> also...for those who are curios, the ending of season 6 is the ending of book one...i really have no clue why they stretched it that far....



To make more seasons and more money, of course.


Spoiler



This is dictated by one crucial difference, though: The Deb from the books is cool with it, while Deb in the show clearly is not.


----------



## soliloquy

jaredowty said:


> To make more seasons and more money, of course.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is dictated by one crucial difference, though: The Deb from the books is cool with it, while Deb in the show clearly is not.



well, they could have made several seasons if they followed the several books that jeff lindsay wrote. i think hes currently on his 7th book? 

book one and season one were fairly close except two major differences. one, then thing you mentioned. and two, they let someone live.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Dexter is my favorite show at the moment, can't wait to see how it continues.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

It's time to bring this thread back...

All I can say is, fuck yes!


----------



## texshred777

I saw the trailer for season 7 this morning..Holy shit.


----------



## Black_Sheep

JeffFromMtl said:


> All I can say is, fuck yes!




+1


----------



## texshred777

Watched all of Season 6 except the Finale. Watching that tonight.


----------



## Vicissitude27

Season 7 looks pretty damn over the top. I cannot wait.


----------



## iloki

holy fuck.. I can't wait for this season. I hate them so bad for leaving us hanging like that last season. Can't wait to see how this all plays out.


----------



## texshred777

After watching season 6


Spoiler



I watched the season on DVD, I don't have Showtime and won't get it anytime soon. Who the fuck ok'd having the main "oh shit" moment play during the Showtime commercial at the beginning of every disc? I knew Deb found out from that alone. That's a pretty big fuck up to me. I'd be ready to fire someone for that. My Season 4 was burned off of Tivo so I don't know if they revealed Rita dying in those commercials too-hopefully not. 

Two, why the fuck can't I skip those commercials? At least in previous seasons I could fast forward through that to watch the disc. 

The Deb is in love with Dexter story line. That was the biggest "oh shit" for me, and glad they didn't spoil that too. I'm disappointed that the arc doesn't have more of a payoff though. It literally goes from Deb confessing her love for Dexter to watching him murder someone. That's something that is huge character wise and I think it deserved more development. While it would be weird if they had a romantic relationship..I'm not judging. 

I'm also disappointed that Professor Gellar was a Tyler Durden equivalent. That was a letdown.


 
Other than those things, I enjoyed the season. It wasn't as strong as previous seasons but I enjoyed it. I REALLY want to see what happens this next season, but will likely have to wait a year for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## soliloquy

texshred777 said:


> After watching season 6
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the season on DVD, I don't have Showtime and won't get it anytime soon. Who the fuck ok'd having the main "oh shit" moment play during the Showtime commercial at the beginning of every disc? I knew Deb found out from that alone. That's a pretty big fuck up to me. I'd be ready to fire someone for that. My Season 4 was burned off of Tivo so I don't know if they revealed Rita dying in those commercials too-hopefully not.
> 
> Two, why the fuck can't I skip those commercials? At least in previous seasons I could fast forward through that to watch the disc.
> 
> The Deb is in love with Dexter story line. That was the biggest "oh shit" for me, and glad they didn't spoil that too. I'm disappointed that the arc doesn't have more of a payoff though. It literally goes from Deb confessing her love for Dexter to watching him murder someone. That's something that is huge character wise and I think it deserved more development. While it would be weird if they had a romantic relationship..I'm not judging.
> 
> I'm also disappointed that Professor Gellar was a Tyler Durden equivalent. That was a letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than those things, I enjoyed the season. It wasn't as strong as previous seasons but I enjoyed it. I REALLY want to see what happens this next season, but will likely have to wait a year for it to come out on DVD.



do your self a favor and do NOT add dexter on your facebook profile. 
that page of theirs is the worst thing EVER! for people who are not up to date, that thing keeps spoiling everything for you.
for example, when i was on season 3 (the show was on season 5 at the time), dexters page updated with this question:
"whats the difference between miguel prada and rita?"
answer:


Spoiler



nothing. they both are dead


.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I've just recently gotten into this show and have been buying all the season's cheap online..
It's FUCKING BRILLIANT!

Season seven looks like it might be the best so far with all the tension thats going to be present between Deb and Dexter and with Deb possibly ratting him out at any moment its going to make it a roller coaster watch. 

I get a cold shiver when he says "Maybe a monster is all I am" at the end of the trailer.

COME ON SEPT 30TH!


----------



## jordanky

I just started watching this show, figured that I've put it off long enough. I am about halfway though the first season right now. Pretty good, but I'm hoping it draws me in more than it's doing so far.


----------



## soliloquy

jordanky said:


> I just started watching this show, figured that I've put it off long enough. I am about halfway though the first season right now. Pretty good, but I'm hoping it draws me in more than it's doing so far.



to new people, i say 'get past the first 3 episodes' as the show does start off a bit slow.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Good point.. Each season builds up to a climax.. its fully worth waiting out the story telling in the first couple of episodes of each season


----------



## soliloquy

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Good point.. Each season builds up to a climax.. its fully worth waiting out the story telling in the first couple of episodes of each season



i never got into season 3 or 6. well, 3 moreso than 6, but i was hitting my head all through out 6. what the fuck were they thinkin...oh wait, they weren't...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

soliloquy said:


> i never got into season 3 or 6. well, 3 moreso than 6, but i was hitting my head all through out 6. what the fuck were they thinkin...oh wait, they weren't...



Yea they got a bit lost in 5 and 6 aye.. Looks like they've managed to bring it back though


----------



## jordanky

Just got finished with season one... Pretty awesome and I'm definitely going to stick with it for a while!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Lol you got six days to catch up for the start of season 7...


----------



## jordanky

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Lol you got six days to catch up for the start of season 7...



Yeah that's not gonna happen haha.


----------



## Mexi

tonight's the night...


----------



## LanguageOfStrings

Mexi said:


> tonight's the night...


finally


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Just thought id say.. NO SPOILERS!! I have to wait for this to pop up online and others probs do aswel..


----------



## soundgardener75

For those who hasn't seen the new episode, Showtime uploaded this censored version on youtube.

Dexter: Season 7 Premiere - YouTube


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Uncensored version at letmewatchthis.com


----------



## Mexi

what a premiere


----------



## Demiurge

Mexi said:


> what a premiere



Agreed. The last couple seasons were very weak, so I had some very low expectations, but this took me back from ambivalence to hearty interest.



Spoiler



It had become fairly predictable- to the point where this probably didn't need the tag- that the writers would find a way to keep Dexter safe every season (I hated Rita, so I really don't count her murder). 

At the beginning of this episode, I was really nervous that Deb was going to buy Dexter's excuses, and the cliffhanger from last season would be all for nothing. Fortunately that was definitely not the case. I don't think Deb is going to turn him in, and it would be a fascinating if she ended up using him like her father did, to reach people that the law can't, as she becomes more overwhelmed with her job. 

Of course, if this just turns into another instance of "in this season, Dexter uses serial killer-ing to defeat _______" (here: Ukrainian sex trade/human trafficking?) where all the real threats of exposure end up dead (LaGuerta and ComputerDouche not long for this world)... then I'll be pissed.


----------



## jaredowty

I dunno man. Even with this new big gamechanging twist, I still feel like the show ran outta juice a very long time ago. There are concepts in this premiere that are similar to what Breaking Bad has done yet not even a fraction as good (kinda like the show in general..). Plus the cast, minus Michael C Hall, is pretty lackluster.

I'll keep watching though, as usual.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I finished watching season 4 again just before the premier.. kinda killed it for me, nothings been as good as that season man i got chills allover again


----------



## Sunyata

Deb never closes her mouth. Ever. It bothers me for some reason...


----------



## texshred777

Sunyata said:


> Deb never closes her mouth. Ever. It bothers me for some reason...


 
I love Deb. 

Something about skinny potty mouthed girls..


----------



## emperor_black

Nice premier.  But if anyone's been reading the books, what we are about to see has already taken place long ago. it'll be interesting if they take the story in a different direction.


----------



## texshred777

I haven't been reading the books. I did watch the premier on youtube last night.

Shit's getting real.


----------



## djyngwie

Just saw the second episode. Looks like this will be an interesting season.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Watched the second episode last night.. Still waiting for that magic moment were all the tension builds, hopfully its gonna be next week when Yvonne Strahovski's character comes in..


----------



## engage757

That premiere was THE SHIT!


----------



## jordanky

Still catching up, I just got done with season three. I'm getting there!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

jordanky said:


> Still catching up, I just got done with season three. I'm getting there!



Season 4 for the best season so far by lightyears.. ENJOY!


----------



## GazPots

^^^

"Hello, Dexter Morgan."


Amazing episode.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ this!

Theres so much tension throughout the season.. every episode leaves you at a cliff hanger, and then the final 5 mins... WOW..


----------



## texshred777

Jesus, I need to watch these last two episodes. I saw the premier and have been itching to find out how this goes.


----------



## texshred777

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Season 4 for the best season so far by lightyears.. ENJOY!


 
Season 4 was way better than 3 in my opinion.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

texshred777 said:


> Jesus, I need to watch these last two episodes. I saw the premier and have been itching to find out how this goes.



letmewatchthis.com has good versions of them.. and they update the new ones almost instantly


----------



## texshred777

Kiwimetal101 said:


> letmewatchthis.com has good versions of them.. and they update the new ones almost instantly


 
I've tried using a site like that before, was unable to get anything to load and kept getting redirected to other sites(often netflix).


----------



## Kiwimetal101

.....? thats really strange ive never had a problem with them... The two best sites that they link to are 'putlocker' and 'sockshare' i dont bother with anything else..


----------



## texshred777

It was a site called 1channel. To be honest, it may have been an issue with trying to view it on my iPad. I rarely ever use my computer for the internet anymore.

I'll check it out tonight, though. That is, if I can pull myself away from Battlefield 3. That shit's been addicting.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ 1channel is dodgy man..


----------



## texshred777

Kiwimetal101 said:


> ^ 1channel is dodgy man..


 
Yeah, that's what I found. I was trying to watch the second season of Wilfred and nothing worked. It had been recommended by a friend. When I went to the site you recommended I noticed the format looked familiar to 1channel.

Anyway, thanks for recommending a site so I don't have to wait a year to watch me some Dexter.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

No worries mate...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I thought this was a thread on Dexter's lab.


----------



## emperor_black

Kiwimetal101 said:


> letmewatchthis.com has good versions of them.. and they update the new ones almost instantly



I watch on projectfree.tv site. They also update very quickly and there are a lot of links for each show. This season there seems to be way too many hot chicks in the shows?


----------



## michael777

I just started watching season 7 last night, Holy Crap! If you follow the show you have to watch this season. I'm really surprised they finally went there. I'm kinda ticked that I have to wait to watch the 2nd episode of season 7. If anyone knows where online I can see the next episode please let me know.


----------



## emperor_black

^ yeah read my post right above you. The site is called projectfree.tv


----------



## wankerness

I watched all of this season after totally skipping season 6 at the recommendation of a lot of people  It's a big improvement over season 5, that much I can say for sure. I am worried that now the amazingly badass villain is just going to sit in prison and not come out again till next season, since they said something about a villain that would last for an entire two seasons, but these first 5 eps have been good. 

Yvonne Strahoski is seeming like sort of a lame character and a throwback to that english chick in season 2 - it looks like they might be angling to make her story the focus of the rest of the season which would be too bad, but hey, she's very attractive. I only know her from playing mass effect 2/3 about 3082943 times so I have a plasticy version of her face with a brown wig burned into my brain forever. Her american accent sounds odd to me since she used her normal australian accent through those. 

One thing that's making me really glad I skipped season 6 are the occasional flashbacks to it that reference some kind of subplot about Deb being sexually attracted to Dexter? WHY WOULD THEY EVEN PUT THAT IN


----------



## engage757

wankerness said:


> One thing that's making me really glad I skipped season 6 are the occasional flashbacks to it that reference some kind of subplot about Deb being sexually attracted to Dexter? WHY WOULD THEY EVEN PUT THAT IN



She still is. She is just consumed now with the idea that her brother is a killer.


----------



## Mexi

I think they put that in as a subplot to make Deb's discovery *that* much more difficult to deal with (lazy writing imo) not that she actually _believed_ it, it was just an idea that was implanted in her mind by her bitch therapist and then just mushroomed. That sexual attraction is long-gone, especially with all that she's learned of her brother this season (which, so far is quite good), I don't think attraction is on her list of priorities


----------



## soundgardener75

wankerness said:


> I watched all of this season after totally skipping season 6 at the recommendation of a lot of people  It's a big improvement over season 5, that much I can say for sure. I am worried that now the amazingly badass villain is just going to sit in prison and not come out again till next season, since they said something about a villain that would last for an entire two seasons, but these first 5 eps have been good.
> 
> Yvonne Strahoski is seeming like sort of a lame character and a throwback to that english chick in season 2 - it looks like they might be angling to make her story the focus of the rest of the season which would be too bad, but hey, she's very attractive. I only know her from playing mass effect 2/3 about 3082943 times so I have a plasticy version of her face with a brown wig burned into my brain forever. Her american accent sounds odd to me since she used her normal australian accent through those.
> 
> One thing that's making me really glad I skipped season 6 are the occasional flashbacks to it that reference some kind of subplot about Deb being sexually attracted to Dexter? WHY WOULD THEY EVEN PUT THAT IN



I love Yvonne in Chuck!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Im pretty happy with the story line so far, one of the best moments i think is with the incinerator.. Yvonne's character is kinda "meh" atm but you can see her whole personality unraveling slowly similar to earlier seasons so it should end up interesting...


----------



## djyngwie

I really like how there's a lot of stuff converging in this season now.


----------



## emperor_black

meh, except for Debra's involvement, everything they are showing so far has already taken place in similar fashion in previous seasons.


----------



## Prydogga

emperor_black said:


> meh, except for Debra's involvement, everything they are showing so far has already taken place in similar fashion in previous seasons.





Spoiler



I don't really remember any part in the previous seasons where Dexter's sexually involved with a killer that he's been specifically told to kill.



I wasn't really digging the direction of this season until Yvonne's sideboob started being a thing.


----------



## cataclysm_child

This latest season is completely insane.
I just wish I didn't start watching until most of the episodes was out. Such a pain to wait a week for every new episode ...


----------



## wookie606

cataclysm_child said:


> This latest season is completely insane.
> I just wish I didn't start watching until most of the episodes was out. Such a pain to wait a week for every new episode ...


Yeh, I miss being able to watch a whole season in one sitting


----------



## emperor_black

Prydogga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really remember any part in the previous seasons where Dexter's sexually involved with a killer that he's been specifically told to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't really digging the direction of this season until Yvonne's sideboob started being a thing.



yeah, its not exactly similar, but you remember the season with Julia Stiles. And the dirty cop business has happened before as well.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Yea im digging this season now, that last episode had the kinda "Aaaaaaaaaaw Shit" moment for me that had been missing in 5 and 6


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



Quite an interesting twist on the last 15 minutes

Before I get to that, seeing Astur and Cody unexpextedly was a refreshing sight, kinda threw off Dexter but you can't help worry that they'd be in harm's way. And Dex having an adult moment with Astur regarding pot: 

Isaak being gay, now that is one helluva twist that got this series much more interesting. Crimes of passion has taken a whole new level.

Deb admitting her feeling for Dex: Awkwardville.


----------



## djyngwie

Intense episode!



soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isaak being gay, now that is one helluva twist that got this series much more interesting. Crimes of passion has taken a whole new level.





Spoiler



We've known Isaac's sexuality for a long time. Since... third episode or so?


----------



## GazPots

We did? 


Must of missed a bit.


----------



## djyngwie

I just re-checked: It was in episode 4, the scene around the 39 minute minute mark. It's pretty evident from that.


----------



## jordanky

I just finished season six. 

Oh God!


----------



## texshred777

^
Yep. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## emperor_black

Latest episode...yawn.


----------



## avenger

I thought the last episode was one of the better ones.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

avenger said:


> I thought the last episode was one of the better ones.



Me too..


----------



## Sang-Drax

avenger said:


> I thought the last episode was one of the better ones.






Spoiler



In fact, Isaak is one of my favourite gay characters ever! Very human and neither inherently good nor bad. I also dig the fact that a story arc is (or seems to be) closed and it seems we won't have one super villain for the entire season with several side plots going on.


----------



## Tang

I haven't been following Dexter in years, but if 4chan is to be trusted..



Spoiler



DOAKES ALIVE?! LOLWUT?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^I dunno whether the part in the preview for next week is a flash back or not.. Can't wait for next week though shits gonna hit the fan!!!


----------



## Bevo

Was last night the final episode of the final season?
My GF said that she watched a shoe where he say's he is hanging up his knifes?

I think there has to be another one, if its the final it would be all over the tv.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Nah next week is the final..


----------



## Demiurge

Sure gonna be a hell of a season finale. 2 things:



Spoiler



The whole imbroglio with the cabin explosion and Miami Metro deciding that Doakes was the Bay Harbor Butcher was first of many blatant Deus-es ex Machina that kept Dexter safe. As frustrating as that got, it's nice to see an effort to turn it around into a threat itself this season; however, I fear that there's just going to be another crazy-happenstance that lets Dexter get off from this. There's one more season to go, and I doubt that Dexter will be spending it in prison or on the lam.



And,


Spoiler



the first two people I talked to after watching the episode are totally convinced that Deb spiked her own water bottle. I think that it has been deliberately made-out to appear unclear. I wonder if it's going to be left as a mystery.


----------



## Murdstone

Spoiler



I sincerely doubt Doakes is alive, it was likely Dexter seeing him as a flashback or a sort of ghost, like Harry. They totally wouldn't spoil that on the previews if they were making him alive.



Oops, forgot the spoiler tags.


----------



## AxeHappy

Spoiler



He comes back in the books so it is a possibility.


----------



## Demiurge

AxeHappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He comes back in the books so it is a possibility.



Interesting, but


Spoiler



in the show, they supposedly found his remains... of course, since Miami Metro is pretty much the worst group of detectives ever perhaps a false positive cannot be ruled-out.


----------



## jordanky

I am completely caught up on season 7 now, ready for that finale!



Spoiler



I also think that Deb drugged herself. I really hate her this season. I don't have much else to say and that surprises me haha. All in all, I have liked all of the seasons a lot. I'm ready to see how Doakes in the preview comes in to play.

Surprise motherfucka!


----------



## Rev2010

Spoiler



They can't seriously make Doakes still alive, that just has to be a Harry like vision. If they actually did make him alive I would just give up on the show, would just be too stupid to continue on. For one, Doakes exploded along with the cabin, you can't survive that. Two, they found his body parts and I think they even confirmed his DNA no? How else would they know it was him?? Three, there's no way if he somehow "Batman'd" his way out of that cabin that he would just go into hiding for years and allow himself to be labelled the Bay Harbor Butcher.



This season is a lot better than the last, which I hated, but it's nowhere near as epic as Season 1, 2, and 4.


Rev.


----------



## djyngwie

Spoiler



No way Doakes is alive! Must be a flashback or in Dexter's head.

Also, for Deb to drug herself and then risk her life crashing her car just seems too convoluted for me.



But yeah, digging this season and definitely looking forward to the finale.


----------



## Darkened

I love this series till the Trinity Season. I coudn't stand 5th Season, it was so boring after the 4th one


----------



## Mexi

really good interview with Michael C. Hall this morning on Q (Canadian radio program)

Home | Q with Jian Ghomeshi | CBC Radio


----------



## Kiwimetal101

The fact they put so much of season one and two into last weeks 'catchup' thing at the start kinda makes me think it may happen, but then maybe that what they wanted people to think..


----------



## Rev2010

Darkened said:


> I love this series till the Trinity Season. I coudn't stand 5th Season, it was so boring after the 4th one



Sooo totally agree. Though I thought Season 3 was a bit of a snoozer as well.


Rev.


----------



## Mexi

Spoiler



While I was pretty sure LaGuerta was going to die (considering it happens early in the book series), I was surprised that it came down to Dex or Deb in the last minute. Deb has done so much for Dexter this past season, I think her conscience will get the best of her in the coming (and last) season. However, I'm confused in how they will deal with the crime scene, considering Debra used her own gun to shoot LaGuerta. On the other hand, LaGuerta having been responsible for Estrada's early release and looking like she killed him will probably be how Dex and Deb will escape the more immediate consequences. Good finale overall, shame it'll be such a long wait for the last season.


----------



## PettyThief

Spoiler



I cannot believe how it ended last night. I was expecting LaGuerta to die, but not at the hands of Deb. I have no idea how she is going to be able to live with herself after this.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Was honestly shocked my the ending, can't wait for next season, still hoping they bring back the writers/directors who made season 4 though...


----------



## djyngwie

Spoiler



I think it was a shocking ending, while still kind of predictable.


----------



## Mexi

Spoiler



according to producer scott buck, deb's freakout after killing laguerta was completely non-scripted, so I'm pretty impressed. jennifer carpenter's acting was pretty stellar this season (and a little less annoying imo)


----------



## wankerness

This season sure nose-dived about 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## soliloquy

Mexi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> according to producer scott buck, deb's freakout after killing laguerta was completely non-scripted, so I'm pretty impressed. jennifer carpenter's acting was pretty stellar this season (and a little less annoying imo)



i always loved carpenters acting. the break down she did after lundi died i thought was brilliant. 



as for the season, i say ANYTHING is better than season 6. and i'm glad this season delivered. though i go agree it started off with a bang and it slowly started to fizzle near the end. still a great season that i would tie with season 2. so so far, in my opinion the way the seasons break down
1 and 4 for a tie
2 and 7
5
3
6



Spoiler



i too am wondering what they will do with the crime scene since its not the gun dexter wanted to use to shoot maria. 


and i'm SO glad that hanna mckay will be in the next season as well. its annoying to see characters like laila and lumen just disappear in the following season. laila i can understand.




and im i the only one that things that hanna mckay is adorable? just look at her!!!






and while we are on it:


----------



## GazPots

Nice.


----------



## cindytaylor

Oh My god ! You don't about dextor tv showi! please don't say this again. May be you don't like to watch drama tv show. Am i right?


----------



## Dommak89

Holy fucking shitballs, that was an ending!! When is the last season coming out?


----------



## emperor_black

that was a great episode...the last one. So, was that the season finale?


----------



## soliloquy

/\ yes


----------



## Kiwimetal101

"We have some EXCITING NEWS&#8230; Get ready to spend your summer with Dexter! Returning for an eighth season on Sunday, June 30th at 9PM ET/PT, immediately followed by the series premiere of Ray Donovan at 10PM ET/PT. Only on Showtime Networks!"

Back so soon?!
Not that Im really complaining..


----------



## Demiurge

Kiwimetal101 said:


> "We have some EXCITING NEWS Get ready to spend your summer with Dexter! Returning for an eighth season on Sunday, June 30th at 9PM ET/PT, immediately followed by the series premiere of Ray Donovan at 10PM ET/PT. Only on Showtime Networks!"
> 
> Back so soon?!
> Not that Im really complaining..



Kind of weird- almost like a network TV move. Dexter is in its final season and not really in a position to gain viewership, so Showtime probably wants something else new-and-promising to pair with Homeland in the fall. At least it will no longer interfere with football.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^i just hope they haven't pushed the writers to get it done quickly, itl be disappointing if it goes below the standard of season five and six just because some executives wanted fresh programming..


----------



## texshred777

While they're at it, they can fire the dumb shits who decide to put a season spoiler(or THE spoiler) in their God forsaken Showtime commercials on the DVDs for their shows. I'm still pissed that I knew


Spoiler



Deb finds out about Dexter


 before I watched the first episode of Season 5 on dvd.

edit:
Finally finished watching this season. For a minute I thought


Spoiler



Deb might shoot Dexter, and actually found myself hoping she would for a minute. I'm interested to see how Deb handles her actions next season. She's already in a pretty dark place.


----------



## Mexi

Demiurge said:


> Showtime probably wants something else new-and-promising to pair with Homeland in the fall



you would be correct, they are airing their new show Ray Donovan after Dexter, so they're probably gonna try to push that



on the plus side, I like seeing Liev Schreiber getting more leading roles. always liked him, but I'll reserve judgment on this until I've heard/seen more though the premise sounds interesting.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

It's coming


----------



## Matt1the3Beast

Soooooo.....
What did you guys think of the season 8 premiere?


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I just finished it, wasn't the greatest premiere but its set up a good platform for the rest of the season I think..

That last line though... .... that was a good way to keep people wanting more


----------



## Mexi

yeah I thought the last bit REALLY made things interesting for the coming season.


----------



## wankerness

I shouldn't have been surprised, but I still didn't think they'd pull yet another boring reset of the series where it looks like it's just going to be another business as usual season. Terrible.


----------



## texshred777

I don't know whether I hated or liked the premier. That last line certainly set up some interesting plot lines. 

I hate where Deb is, though. Not surprised considering where it left off, but she's my favorite character and that's rough. 

This isn't going to end well.


----------



## Rev2010

I can't stand Deb, and from what I see of people's comments on other sites it seems a large amount of the viewership doesn't like her either. She's always whining and complaining.

Anyhow, I liked the newest episode but one thing irking me is why they didn't address how they got away with killing LaGuerta. <- and if you didn't know this already and it was a spoiler it's too bad, you should be caught up already!

I mean, it was a bullet from Deb's gun! How'd they explain that away? How'd they explain away her investigating Dexter as the Bay Harbor Butcher then suddenly coming up dead and no one suspects anything?

Hopefully they'll explain it in an upcoming episode but they made it 6 months later after her death so I wanna know what's up with that.


Rev.


----------



## McBonez

Agreed. It made the "wtf???!!!!" Factor from the season 7 finale kind of moot.


----------



## texshred777

Yes, it may have been from Deb's gun..but unless they'd put her at the scene already, they would only have had a bullet/fragment in x caliber. Plus there's a detective and forensic expert to clean up the scene.

I would think they'd be more likely to bust Deb because she was hugging Laguerta, and hairs would have likely been transferred. That of course could have put her at the scene, making the ballistics fingerprinting a possibility.


----------



## djyngwie

Dex has probably tinkered with the evidence. Going back to all those details now would serve no story purpose.

Doctor Vogel seems to have known Harry, otherwise why would she know about the code?


----------



## Rev2010

djyngwie said:


> Dex has probably tinkered with the evidence. Going back to all those details now would serve no story purpose.
> 
> Doctor Vogel seems to have known Harry, otherwise why would she know about the code?



Dexter is the blood analysis guy, he doesn't have full on 100% forensic control of all evidence, despite the silliness of what he's gotten away with in the past. It just becomes far less believable that he's omnipotently controllable in his field of work - especially given LaGuerta was investigating him for Christ sake. Doesn't anyone else think the department, for caution, would completely omit Dexter and family from said case? Maybe a forced leave of absence. Go ahead and say it's TV and I'm over-thinking it but to what degree do we need to go shutting off our brains to enjoy a TV program or movie these days? 


Rev.


----------



## djyngwie

We've seen Dex get away with worse before. Ultimately, the writers have chosen to focus on the emotional impact on Deb, which seems like a more interesting choice to me (but let's see, the season has just begun).


----------



## jordanky

I loved the season premiere. Dexter is SERIOUSLY losing his shit! I don't know if I can handle another entire season of Deb's whining and bitching.


----------



## Dommak89

Rev2010 said:


> I can't stand Deb, and from what I see of people's comments on other sites it seems a large amount of the viewership doesn't like her either. She's always whining and complaining.



I actually like Deborah and I was hoping they would focus more on her then on Dexter. It's funny that in all my favorite TV Shows (Breaking Bad being another example) the protagonists become my least favorite characters. And I think it's somehow an explainable display of her emotions considering all that she's been through, but that's just my opinion.



Rev2010 said:


> Anyhow, I liked the newest episode but one thing irking me is why they didn't address how they got away with killing LaGuerta. <- and if you didn't know this already and it was a spoiler it's too bad, you should be caught up already!
> 
> I mean, it was a bullet from Deb's gun! How'd they explain that away? How'd they explain away her investigating Dexter as the Bay Harbor Butcher then suddenly coming up dead and no one suspects anything?





djyngwie said:


> Dex has probably tinkered with the evidence. Going back to all those details now would serve no story purpose.



I agree with Rev on this one. I think they should have shown it. That was one of the things I was puzzling with.

And I think the cliffhanger of the first episode was huge. Made me want to watch the next episode immediatley. Too bad we have to wait.


----------



## wankerness

The last episode was pretty good, but if they're going to pull a season arc like "VOGEL IS ACTUALLY THE KILLER, SO DEXTER IS CONFRONTED WITH THE FACT THAT THE PERSON THAT SEEMS TO UNDERSTAND HIM IS A KILLER THAT NEEDS TO BE STOPPED, JUST LIKE ALMOST EVERY OTHER SEASON" I'm going to be very disappointed. She's good, the deb thing is progressing nicely, I just really hope they aren't setting that up. It seems almost too obvious to happen, given what went down in the episode, but then again this is Dexter, the show with voiceovers so redundant they make the one found on Blade Runner's theatrical release seem like a masterpiece of subtlety and nuance.

Oh, they also probably shouldn't be giving us multiple scenes of Batista going "heyyyy, im an angry cubano" and quinn going "heyyyy, no one has cared about my subplots since the introduction of my character, but here's another" if this is really the last season. OH WELL. I'll keep watching this at least till Breaking Bad comes on, it's at least on a par with the first episodes of last season. We'll hope its quality arc doesn't follow the same path as that one! I hope they pull a Shield: Season 7 where they really devoted a lot of episodes to wrapping up the series in a really great, shocking manner that wasn't at all "business as usual."


----------



## jordanky

wankerness said:


> The last episode was pretty good, but if they're going to pull a season arc like "VOGEL IS ACTUALLY THE KILLER, SO DEXTER IS CONFRONTED WITH THE FACT THAT THE PERSON THAT SEEMS TO UNDERSTAND HIM IS A KILLER THAT NEEDS TO BE STOPPED, JUST LIKE ALMOST EVERY OTHER SEASON" I'm going to be very disappointed.



Agreed 100%. I'll be bummed out if Vogel is the bad guy this season but I'm still excited to see how everything ties up with her and Dexter.


----------



## Rev2010

jordanky said:


> Agreed 100%. I'll be bummed out if Vogel is the bad guy this season



If they made her the killer that would be absurd beyond all reason. How could a frail old lady manage to force others to kill people for her, then also kill the person that did it as well? Plus that body was hanging from a hook or rope or something, how would she have strung up a dead male body? nah, I really hope they don't insult our intelligence like that.


Rev.


----------



## wankerness

Rev2010 said:


> If they made her the killer that would be absurd beyond all reason. How could a frail old lady manage to force others to kill people for her, then also kill the person that did it as well? Plus that body was hanging from a hook or rope or something, how would she have strung up a dead male body? nah, I really hope they don't insult our intelligence like that.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Cause she's been established as a BRILLIANT PSYCHOLOGIST that can manipulate people into doing anything! Regarding the hook, this is Dexter, the laws of physics do not apply. I hope you're right too, but yeah, that was the season arc in 2,3,4,5,and 7 (I didn't see 6 but that probably had him becoming friends with someone that turned out to be a killer too) so I'm not sure if the writers are smart enough to finally break the pattern.


----------



## Rev2010

wankerness said:


> Cause she's been established as a BRILLIANT PSYCHOLOGIST that can manipulate people into doing anything!



Sorry, but I didn't see anywhere in the past two episodes that says anything about her being able to manipulate people, just that she's written books on psychopath's and the like.



wankerness said:


> but yeah, that was the season arc in 2,3,4,5,and 7 (I didn't see 6 but that probably had him becoming friends with someone that turned out to be a killer too)



That was the season arc in 2, 4, and 7. In season 3 he befriended Prado whom be eventually winds up turning into a killer, he wasn't one before. In season 5 he was going after the rapist/killer and stumbled upon Lumen and found it was a bigger ring and then, in an effort to get closer and bypass his security team, Dexter played friends with Jordan Chase. In season 6 he was led to believe Travis was just a lackey for Gellar and decides to help him kill Gellar only to find out Travis has killed Gellar before the whole thing started and that Travis is the real nutbag. 


Rev.


----------



## wankerness

Well, if you're feeling like being generous you can reorder the events so it's "dexter makes a friend who becomes a killer and then he has to get rid of them," but it's still been pretty repetitive. I was referring to Lumen in season 5 cause she kills people, but yeah. That one's mostly just a ripoff of sudden impact.

They haven't shown any direct evidence of her manipulating people to kill anyone, I guess I just am so used to the show pulling that kind of thing that I expect it to happen. Plus, she did acknowledge that she's had multiple crazy killer patients.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I'm thinking that maybe it'l turn that she worked with his brother when he was still in care and attempted to do something similar that she did with dexter..


----------



## djyngwie

New episode.



Spoiler



I'm beginning to doubt Deb will survive the season.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I didn't know it was on, accidentally stumbled across the new season, and now excitred. I hope they can match season 4 or 1 or 2, as those were al really good. Season 3 I didn't like, and all the ones after 4 have been a bit tired and samey and I haven't enjoyed them as much.

But we'll see, it is the last series, so hopefully some really messed up stuff will happen!


----------



## jordanky

djyngwie said:


> New episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt Deb will survive the season.



Hopefully!


----------



## tacotiklah

Spoiler



Deb is pretty much Dexter's anchor and only tie from Harry that's left. I think if she were to die, that would make Dexter finally and totally snap. When Rita died, Dexter just barely came back from the brink. It's for this reason that I think something will indeed happen to Deborah (based on her attempts at confession, it may be likely that she'll either be put away for a long time, or else commit suicide); which would shatter Dexter and probably cause him to turn himself in. That or else Deb kills Dexter in an attempt of penance for killing La Guerta.


----------



## wankerness

I think the psychologist will take on deb and end up pitting them against each other. Final episode will take place in thunderdome.


----------



## djyngwie

New episode.



Spoiler



At least Vogel isn't the killer. Vince having a daughter is a twist I didn't foresee. The ending was kind of shocking. Even if Deb rescuing Dex after all was predictable, it was rather telling.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just a little something that I made.


----------



## wankerness

Well, this season sure managed to shit the bed even faster than last year's. Deb is now balanced, the one interesting new relationship has been pushed to the backburner in favor of this stupid apprentice shit, and now ....in Hannah showed up again. Greatttttt. They should have looked at the last season of The Shield or some show that actually developed a sense of urgency during the last season and managed to combine everything that happened in previous seasons, not this lame shit that feels like every other season. Oh, Matsuka has a daughter and they don't trust each other! Quinn isn't getting promoted! WHO CARES


----------



## Rev2010

^^^ Tell me about it. I don't care about Harrison breaking the remote and lying about it, what's up with that filler? And Matsuka's daughter, how believable is it that some newly shown up daughter would get so flippantly upset about him trying to give her a check because he just wanted to be cautious and looked into her background? I mean how is that so odd these days?

And then Vogel who almost gets killed now wants to keep subjecting herself to killers? Come on now. We all knew Hannah was going to pop back up but I never really liked her character and wish they would've left her out. For the last season I really had hoped it was going to be good but nope.

Well, I least I still have seasons 1,2, and 4 on Bluray to re-watch.


Rev.


----------



## jordanky

Sadly I'm kind of in the same boat as you guys ^^^

Hopefully things can do a major 180 in the next few episodes!


----------



## wankerness

This show is circling the drain, every ep is worse than the last and at this point there's too much idiotic bullshit going on for them to possibly resolve it all and then move onto something approaching a satisfying conclusion in the last 6 episodes. To top this off, I heard they were planning a Dexter spinoff, so all this boring apprentice garbage is apparently just a plot put in for the sake of continuing the cash cow. Pathetic.

It doesn't help that it's now on right after Breaking Bad so that makes it look all the worse!

Originally posted by Torgo the White:



Code:


Imagine of Breaking Bad were written by Dexter's writers:

*Walt frantically looks for Leaves of Grass*

Walt's inner monologue: I can't find Leaves of Grass anywhere

Ghost Gus: Walt, if Hank took Leaves of Grass, he could be on to you


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Ive stopped watching, Breaking Bad has my full attention.. Dexter has turned to shit


----------



## Mexi

With Breaking Bad's amazing return to TV, I'm less than enthused about the last few episodes of Dexter. It's realy disappointing that they didn't take this last season as an opportunity to deliver their strongest work to date.


----------



## DVRP

My theory for the TBS is as follows. Vogel had/has a husband, Which also means she may have a kid. I believe it's Cassie's BF who is the brain surgeon and her child. The reason the brain pieces are being left on her doorstep is symbolic of there relationship. He's trying to give his mother what he never had by sending the piece of brain he sends. IE the part that is responsible for empathy. Also They're always sent in His/Her boxes

TBS is the original Patient 0 of Vogel, and she failed at teaching him what is now Harry's code. 

Vogel is so invested in Dexter because he was a serial killer, but now appears to be developing emotions he "shouldn't" be able to have. This gives her hope for her son ( Or to be exact with the information present, hope for her lifes work.) Remember she doesn't want to tell Dex and Hannah why she became who she is today in the dinner scene.

Part of me thinks the only reason Dexter is not like other serial killers is because he wasn't predisposed to psychotic behavior, he just saw something he shouldn't have as a baby. 

I don't believe Vogel realizes this, she still thinks her son can be taught the code. ( I think she may be a psychopath as well, which would explains near all her behavior and knowledge regarding psychopaths.) I don't think her involvement is totally on the up and up


I dont wanna get super in depth about it, because I could type for days about this. Butttt I think Im right. Just saying.


----------



## Demiurge

^I'm not sure it's Cassie's boyfriend, but I think you're close otherwise. Vogel mentioned having a husband before, and IIRC she didn't specify if he was estranged or deceased. Last week's episode, her reply to how she got into her current field was some form of "it's a long story" brushoff. She's oddly maternal toward her patients, and that could be a reflection of her dealings with a psychopath in her personal life.

Of course, the X factor with this show is that the writing and plotting can be so poor, it's hard to tell when they're developing a plot or releasing a bunch of unintentional red herrings. They'd just as soon invent a new, unrelated character for 3 more episodes as they would find a clunky way to have the "brain surgeon" be Trinity's son, Astor, or the Irish nanny from several seasons ago.


----------



## wankerness

I bet cassie's boyfriend is the brain surgeon cause this season has been exceeding all expectations of shittiness. Vogel'll probably die well before the last episode cause it would be SHOCKING and that's how bad this show is. I also bet they're going to try and have Hannah/Dexter ride off into the sunset together, maybe even with Harrison, and Deb will probably get killed and that boyfriend guy will abruptly be the big villain for the remainder of the season.

That FBI agent guy (Lem, the blonde spiky hair guy from the shield, he was shown briefly at the end of last episode) will be totally wasted but will briefly get Shield fans' hopes up.


----------



## wankerness




----------



## RevDrucifer

Bummer the downturn this show took. And yeah, having Breaking Bad right after it's now just a time-killer until BB is on.


----------



## wankerness

Greatest scene of the season:






The kid aged 10 years as he got ejected from the treadmill!


----------



## Demiurge

Only one more episode to go. 

Even though Dexter's selfish actions invariable damage everyone around him, there's the distinct feeling that he's not going to get his comeuppance. Kind of annoying, but the alternative is that his undoing will be by some short-tenured, annoying character like Saxon, Hannah, Elway, or Masuka's daughter (the admitted dark horse).


----------



## jordanky

There is way too much story left to tell and too many loose ends to tie up, to fit in one more episode. Not really that stoked on the series finale of Dexter. They should have stopped at the end of season four.


----------



## wespaul

wankerness said:


>



I was laughing so hard during this scene. The only way it could be funnier is if Dexter's breath was visible on the window.

Unless the last episode is 2 hours, it's going to be an erratic series finale trying to tie up all the loose ends (if they even bother to try).


----------



## wankerness




----------



## jordanky

wankerness said:


>



Aimee Garcia is so hot haha


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Finally makes sense as to why this show had turned to shit..

Show runner from season 4 left ..

Dexter Daily | Latest News and Season 8 Spoilers: Former Showrunner Clyde Phillips Talks About the Dexter Season 8 'Leaks' and the Show After He Left


----------



## Rev2010

So he left after season 4, that surely would explain a lot. I guess he was the genius behind the earlier seasons? I'll admit I didn't think season 3 was that good, though the last few episodes of it were good. But season 1, 2, and 4 were pure magic. Even till today those are the only 3 seasons I've purchased on Bluray and have re-watched.


Rev.


----------



## Demiurge

Out of curiosity, I went looking for spoilers for the finale. Considering at the time, the article's writer was a couple episodes back from


Spoiler



Deb getting shot


, this seems plausible.

'Dexter' Finale Leak Sounds Terrible

Can't wait to watch the spin-off series,


Spoiler



"Quinn, Douchebag Vigilante"


----------



## wankerness

Demiurge said:


> Out of curiosity, I went looking for spoilers for the finale. Considering at the time, the article's writer was a couple episodes back from
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Deb getting shot
> 
> 
> , this seems plausible.
> 
> 'Dexter' Finale Leak Sounds Terrible
> 
> Can't wait to watch the spin-off series,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Quinn, Douchebag Vigilante"



I would have dismissed that as hate-fan-fiction before the last episode, but yeah, that fits perfectly with what actually did happen in episode 11 and is also 100% horrible. A show starring Quinn as a murderous vigilante is an even worse idea than a show starring that emokid that was on a few episodes as Dexter's prodigy would have been. 

Though, Quinn is easily the worst cop in a department that has solved like 1 murder in 8 seasons, so maybe he'll get caught and executed in the pilot episode. I'd watch that.


----------



## Kevin King

I am waiting for dvd  Am I missing anything insanely ridiculous in final season?


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> Though, Quinn is easily the worst cop in a department that has solved like 1 murder in 8 seasons, so maybe he'll get caught and executed in the pilot episode. I'd watch that.



That reminds me of the funniest line this season, Dexter fuming in this past episode about Saxon wanting to set up shop in Miami, mentioning that the murder solve rate is only 20% being appealing.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Demiurge said:


> That reminds me of the funniest line this season, Dexter fuming in this past episode about Saxon wanting to set up shop in Miami, mentioning that the murder solve rate is only 20% being appealing.



Yea Dexter mentions that in the pilot, it why he lives and works there still..


----------



## Rev2010

Kevin King said:


> Am I missing anything insanely ridiculous in final season?



Just goofy plot writing. Yeah, you can wait. If you haven't been watching it all along and need to keep up to date with it then yeah, by all means sit it out and wait.


Rev.


----------



## wankerness

OK, I guess that link really was just hate-fan-fiction and had very little correspondence to what actually happened. It sounds like it was even worse! Here's an entertaining plot summary/thoughts by "djf881":



Spoiler



1. In the final hour, it all comes down to Saxon and Elway. Almost as good as Colin Hanks and Imaginary Adama.

2. Deb states the show's thesis: "No matter how much selfish shit you do, Dexter, nothing is ever your fault. You deserve to be happy."

3. Wanted serial killer Hannah, by the way, was recognized by the nurse when she took Harrison to the ER, but she can walk right through airport security and present fake documents without arousing any suspicion.

4. Dexter sends Harrison off into a hurricane on a bus with his serial killer girlfriend, so he won't have to do any parenting for the rest of the series.

5. Saxon, the subject of a manhunt, goes straight to the hospital, and is caught immediately.

This is the first time in several years that Miami Metro has caught a criminal.

6. There has to be an attempt at dramatic stuff, so Deb gets brain damage. Ghost Harry has returned to his home planet, so he can't show up to explain that we should feel sad. But now, Dexter will have Ghost Deb to tell him that he should do whatever he wants all the time.

7. Professional bounty-hunter Elway finds Hannah, but lets her stick him with a horse tranquilizer and escape.

8. Dexter kills a handcuffed Saxon in a police interrogation room. But it's okay, because in Florida, this is self-defense. Also, the interrogation room has a video camera, but no audio.

9. Dexter goes into the hospital, kills Deb, wheels her body out of the hospital on a gurney and carries her onto a boat, because nobody in Dexter's Miami pays attention to anything, and also, the hospital has boat parking.

10. On the boat in the hurricane, Dexter decides to abandon his parental responsibilities once and for all. He throws his cell phone in the ocean. Then, he throws Deb in the ocean

11. There are probably a lot of people who would like to mourn Deb, and she is entitled to a police funeral with full honors, but Dexter just throws her in the ocean, because he doesn't give a shit about anybody.

Then, he drives his boat into the hurricane, because this is the responsible thing for the sole surviving parent of a small child to do.

12. Dexter is not actually dead! He just pretended to die so he could ditch his girlfriend and never have to see his son again! He is now a trucker, apparently.



10/10


----------



## jordanky

I hate that I wasted my time with this season. What a shitty finale, oh well!


----------



## Demiurge

I can only imagine that the actual ending was a quick rewrite after the "it was all a dream" ending was scrapped.


----------



## Rev2010

Man that last episode was such a let down. I told my wife knowing the show was ending it's like the writers all went on vacation and some top level exec forced the IT guy to write the last episode 

There were oh so many issues with the ending, but even that aside it just felt so quickly scribbled together:



Spoiler



How uneventful was that Saxon storyline/ending? Pen to the neck, whoopie!!  And the whole, "Deb was lucky, the bullet didn't hit any important organs:" 30 minutes later, Oh no... she had a massive stroke! I'm no doctor but if I recall correctly don't dangerous clots take just a bit longer to form than that same day?? One killed my step father after heart surgery nearly 2 weeks later. Hannah stabbing Elway with the needle and he just sits there, not a pinch of fighting back. And worst of all... Dex drives his boat head on into a hurricane, the boat gets destroyed, and yet somehow... some magical way... he survives it!?? That far out, in a hurricane, how the F would he live?



Meh, only ending I felt more cheated than this was Lost.


Rev.


----------



## wankerness

I know people like to complain about the Lost ending being unsatisfying but at least it was clearly thought about for a long time, was set up throughout the last couple seasons, and wasn't a half-ass hack job like this one.


----------



## wespaul

A friend of mine summed it up, and I think he makes a good point:



> Let me be one to go on the record saying that the ending was complete genius. It was genius on a level that most people don't get. Won't get. Are incapable of.
> 
> spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The season finale of Dexter, and the finale of the entire series, was a collage of scenes that encapsulated the silliness of the series as a whole.
> 
> Dexter, for 8 years, has been about a serial killer who no one catches. And he's not just any serial killer. He's killed so many people. Over a hundred in the 8 years that the show has run. And maybe even more in the scenes unshown. Yes, some characters caught on. And they mostly died. But think about it - how much suspension of disbelief do you need to swallow the story line of Dexter after the first 2 or 3 seasons? This is a show that had to die a long time ago.
> 
> And this suspension of disbelief is encapsulated fully in the scene where Batista and Quin watch the video of Dex killing the brain surgeon, and Batista grills Dex with the intensity of a George Foreman Grill, unplugged. He let's Dex go. Quin doesn't care. And once again Dex goes free. Then he waltzes into the hospital, and takes his sis for a boat ride. AND NO ONE STOPS HIM. The finale is basically gloating there - gloating at the viewers that they have gotten away with murder, just as Dexter has. They can have a killer walk in and out of a hospital during a moment of Force Majeure and no one will ask any questions. Just like the viewers. No questions.
> 
> Then there's the amazing metaphor Terri Schiavo. The scene where Deb is on the bed and Dex is like "I'm not going to let you go on like this, is representative of the show's producers, most likely Hall especially, saying "no mas." Like Schiavo, Dexter was going on too long. Ending the show was a mercy killing at this point. It goes out with a whimper, while Breaking Bad, a younger yet better written show, is about to go out in a blaze of glory and be remembered as one of the best shows ever.
> 
> The finale was a party of sorts. It was a farewell where the producers come out and basically tell you, in so many words "YES, WE ....ING KNOW." They then proceed to embellish. The final season has been silly. Extremely silly. But it has been silly to make a point; the loyal viewers are either morons or silly too. I am a bit of both. And so as the audience that all watched the finale bitches on social media sites about how much the finale sucked, keep in mind that Hall and the other producers are seeing the viewers all react, through the reflection of the counter jukebox in the diner. If it's that obvious to you all, it's obvious to them too.
> 
> And that's something to think about and ask why.


----------



## wankerness

He sure gives the writers wayyyyyy more credit than they deserve. Unless, of course, that whole thing is parodying pretentious TV reviewers and is meant to be funny, in which case he did a good job!


----------



## zappatton2

Yeah, Dexter is one of those shows that started great in the first season, and in my opinion, has been gradually downhill since. First off, how many serial killers can one city have? A high murder rate is one thing, but actual serial killers are the rarest of the rare. Second, how does someone not notice that half of Miami's police force, aside from not being able to solve crimes whatsoever, is pretty much dead in a span of 8 years? I don't know what Miami's like, but living in Canada, we average a little less than 3 on-duty deaths for police officers in a year across the whole country, how can one police force be so eviscerated and not be... oh... I'm on a logic tangent that has no place being applied to TV shows. I guess I just found so much of the premise increasingly baffling. And a man with a death count rivalling Jason Voorhees should, after 8 years... oh here I go... getting tired. Anyway, too many words to say I am dissappointed with how this show turned out. I was actually bored with episodes, by the end I only watched because my wife needed the closure. Too bad.


----------



## Rev2010

zappatton2 said:


> Yeah, Dexter is one of those shows that started great in the first season, and in my opinion, has been gradually downhill since.



I wouldn't go _that_ far. Seasons 2 and 4 were absolutely amazing IMO. There's a reason I only have seasons 1, 2, & 4 on Bluray. Totally agreed though about "how many serial killers can one city have?" lol.


Rev.


----------



## Skyblue

Personally, I stopped after season 4. I felt like the whole thing started being nicey-cutesy with the whole "I want to start a family and be a serial killer at the same time" thing going on... And of course, all the claims about the insane amount of serial killers in miami. 
I'm never expecting a TV show to be completely realistic, but I'd like it to at least try to balance things out a bit~


----------



## Mexi

Yeah after Season 4, the show took a real dive. Though I will say that I did enjoy the first half or so of season 7, there was some really good acting/tension between Deb and Dexter when she was finding out more about him. Naturally, eventually the writers shit the bed on that too /sigh

I also think that the weakness of this finale is also being seen in the context (by many) of Breaking Bad's final episodes. With television that _consistently_ good, I had a hard time being as interested in seeing how Dexter ended than how eagerly I'm waiting for this Sunday.


----------



## wankerness

Mexi said:


> Yeah after Season 4, the show took a real dive. Though I will say that I did enjoy the first half or so of season 7, there was some really good acting/tension between Deb and Dexter when she was finding out more about him. Naturally, eventually the writers shit the bed on that too /sigh
> 
> I also think that the weakness of this finale is also being seen in the context (by many) of Breaking Bad's final episodes. With television that _consistently_ good, I had a hard time being as interested in seeing how Dexter ended than how eagerly I'm waiting for this Sunday.



I think that even if Dexter was the only show on TV this ending still would have seemed awful! The only thing Breaking Bad changes is that it gives an extra point of comparison to use as an insult.


----------



## zappatton2

wankerness said:


> I think that even if Dexter was the only show on TV this ending still would have seemed awful! The only thing Breaking Bad changes is that it gives an extra point of comparison to use as an insult.


 I've never watched breaking bad, so I'll be part of the control group that thought Dexter turned terrible without referencial context. And yes, I do suppose my earlier comment was unfair to seasons 2 and 4, but the first season is still the one I felt compelled to tune in to when it was first airing, haven't really felt the same way since.


----------



## wankerness

I thought dexter season one was nearly unwatchable garbage and as I was watching it felt like it was a good thing I wasn't playing a drinking game that involved taking a drink every time anyone said the phrase "ice truck killer" or I'd have died of alcohol poisoning every episode. The only reason I kept watching was I'd downloaded seasons 1-3 all at once and didn't have anything else to watch and season 2 was like 400x more entertaining to me so it got me hooked enough to watch seasons 3, 4 and 5.  People always talk about season 1 fondly now, to think that even something that bad was better than the last couple seasons is sad indeed.

I skipped season 6 entirely cause it seemed to be looked at as the nadir till now, I watched season 7 up until it shat the bed and then this season.


----------



## Rev2010

Wankerness, you're crazy bro... season one was awesome. Come on... they established the character and there was Doax... awesomeness. But yeah, I LOVED season two because of the dichotomy of Lila's character when most people just hated her. What an awesome season. Did you not like season four with Lithgow as Trinity? 


Rev.


----------



## AxeHappy

I really liked both season 1 and 2, and thought everything since then has been getting progressively worse, with season 4 being a bright spot over season 3 (but still shit compared to the first 2 seasons) and than season 5 going down right where season 3 left off.


----------



## flint757

Are 3, 5 and so on worth watching at all (aside from being worse)? Does 4 make sense if you don't watch 3?


----------



## wankerness

Rev2010 said:


> Wankerness, you're crazy bro... season one was awesome. Come on... they established the character and there was Doax... awesomeness. But yeah, I LOVED season two because of the dichotomy of Lila's character when most people just hated her. What an awesome season. Did you not like season four with Lithgow as Trinity?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Dexter is an awful character and isn't likable at all, so no points there for "establishing his character," he'd be the least interesting character on his own show if there weren't people like Batista, Laguerta and Quinn (in later seasons) eating up screen time. I couldn't stand his brother and the Deb romance shit, and as mentioned before "ice truck killer" is one of the stupidest phrases in the english language and having everyone use it nonstop was like fingernails on a blackboard. Doakes's big season is 2, so 1 doesn't really score any points there imo. I dunno. I just remember I didn't enjoy a single episode of season 1. Based on the badness of recent seasons I don't really think I want to rewatch it ither.

I think season 4 was also probably idiotic and we were just blinded by Lithgow being good. That said, I did like it at the time up until the last reveal, which seemed like a forced stupid end of the season twist which was made even more stupid by how they immediately just wrote out Rita's kids and made it mean nothing in the grand scheme of things other than freeing him up for even less interesting romances. I actually liked the Rita character and never understood all the animosity towards her.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings

so, final conclusion, 8th series and final episode was dissapontment. best was 1st, 2nd, 4th season exactly in this order, (IMHO)


----------



## wankerness

I rewatched the first season based on comments made on this forums leading me to think I might not have given it a fair chance. After watching it again, I'm not sure if I did or not. I remember hating it and thinking it was retarded the first time (it was back in college, I think I'd just watched either The Wire or The Sopranos or both). I quite liked it this time. But, the first time I saw it, I hadn't seen all the subsequent seasons, so this time my standards were SO low that it seemed like a goddam masterpiece in comparison. I think it really was pretty good, though.

One thing that is a good example of something I sure didn't identify as a strength the first time I watched it is that you frequently get reaction shots of Dexter where he's confronted with something that you know challenges his worldview or is ironic or humorous to him or something and he just sorta makes a weird face that makes it obvious what he's thinking and then it CUTS TO THE NEXT SCENE. NO VOICEOVER!!! This is a ....ing miracle when you look at all the subsequent seasons with the most overdone voiceover in tv history which felt it was necessary to explain every single thing that any three year old could conceivably have not caught. 

Another thing that just floored me was that they actually put in dialogue about there only being a 20% solve rate on murders, and another line that was something like "Somehow, in an entire building of supposed police officers, the only one who notices anything wrong with me is Doakes." I feel like the show basically never acknowledged how stupid both of these things were again. Just putting these two throwaway lines in there does wonders for making me accept the dumber elements of the plot this season. Good for the writers!

Also, there is no ....ing Ghost Harry whatsoever. There are tons of flashbacks to him, but at this early point in the show, most of them actually have relevance and flesh out Dexter's character and none of them are really used as a second voiceover, saying something totally worthless that just tells us what we should be able to figure out ourselves.

Another thing that was shocking was that basically all of the supporting characters were fleshed out enough that they weren't total cartoons and very few of their scenes felt like a waste of time. Even Doakes, who is probably the closest to being a cartoon character (other than the comic relief Masuka), is given that scene where Deb goes and eats with his family, and there's the flimsy backstory about him being in black ops in Haiti or whatever that at least is an honest attempt to make him more interesting that I think worked. Plus, he's just fun to watch.

La Guerta starts out a bitch of nearly comedic levels but they did a great job of humanizing her through the season and I thought she was fine by the end.

Angel's actually pretty likable here. I remember distinctly hating his character by the time they instituted the romance with him and Laguerta in some other early season and from then on he was pretty useless to anything, but here he seems like a real well-meaning guy.

Deb is ....ing intolerable but she's clearly designed to be such and she's at least three dimensional. Scenes like where she freaks the .... out at Dexter for talking to her boyfriend instead of her are just dead-on accurate for a certain type of psychotic female that's unbearable to interact with and I think they knew what they were doing with her. Unlike the later seasons where she stops seeming like an actual human in any way and the character is only kept afloat by Jennifer Carpenter becoming a good actress at some point. Also, her antagonistic "friendship" with Masuka is legitimately funny and their chemistry is great.

I absolutely love Rita. I feel like it's a bit tasteless to throw in a completely seriously portrayed character and define her as being someone that was "raped all the time" and then repeatedly throw her into some rather low-stakes scenes where she's confronted with her rapist and pretty much just gets flustered, but oh well. She's so goddam sweet and she's really the only reason I like Dexter's character in this season. I really wanted things to work with her and him and even her kids are pretty appealing here and she's just a great earth-mother sort of character. I'm probably irrationally biased cause I think she's physically adorable and her voice does funny things to me, but yeah, I think she was the soul of this show and the show was utter garbage from the first episode without her on. I feel like Dexter was only interesting as far as he tried to integrate with society, and that was only interesting cause she was such a strong motivator for this change since you wanted to see him get with her and she was warm enough that you could just about believe their romance. Unlike all the stuff with Lumen/Hannah.

The first six episodes of this season are pretty great. Episode 7 is where it starts rearing its head and showing what it would eventually become. This is where it introduces Rita's ex-husband, which is sort of a gratuitous subplot, but at least they hired a capable actor for the part and it's at least interesting. It's just still pretty STUPID. The narration starts becoming gratuitous here, too.

The next big step in the stupid-ification comes with the introduction of the romance with Deb and the ice truck guy whose name I already forgot. It's just boring and obnoxious to watch, but at least they only spend like one episode on it before they reveal he's the killer, and then only like one more before he proposes to her. It's still quite stupid, but at least Deb is thoroughly established as being a gigantic moron that would fall for this.

Episode 11 was the first to have something really mindblowingly dumb like all the gifs posted in this thread...there'd been a bunch of emphasis on the killer leaving "103" as a clue, and then it shows Dexter going through a ton of newspaper articles. He finds one that's on October 3rd eventually. Not only is the date formatted 10-3, but the camera does a closeup on it. THEN, Dexter gets out a pen and draws a big circle around the 10-3, as if we didn't get it. THEN, there's a voice over of him saying 103. Just in case.

I started watching season 2 but now I think the person who told me season 1 was good and season 2 and on is stupid is probably right. Just seeing the start of this stupid "Rita's husband died in jail" plot is making me absolutely dread all the Lila crap and all that forced drama, and if this is the season where Angel and Laguerta get together....*shudder*


----------



## Waelstrum

I recently made my way through all of Dexter, and am in agreement with the gist of this thread's opinion of the ending. For some reason I was expecting that either Dexter would end up being arrested by Deb or that he'd die in some horrific murder/suicide involving Deb.


Spoiler



To be fair, that nearly happened.


 I'm not necessarily saying that is what I wanted, but it would make more sense than what actually happened.

If I were watching it without the knowledge that there were 6 more series after series 2, I might have held out hope that Doakes would


Spoiler



convince Dexter to turn himself in


 but then Lyla spoiled that like she spoiled everything else. I also hated that because


Spoiler



she killed my favorite character. Sure, he was a stock character, but he was played very well.



They did a similar thing at the end of series 6 and 7, with both my expected endings coming close, then being left open for another series. It seems that what ruined Dexter is they drew it out too long. If it had the brevity of a British comedy, it could have had a decent ending with some closure. As it is, with the length of an American drama, it was less dramatic.


----------



## wankerness

My uninformed guess is that they had a lot of really high quality writers working on the show at first to make sure that it launched well and that as the years went on they steadily left for other shows, so every season got consistently worse. It doesn't help that they did the most interesting things with the concept they could right away (ex, the bodies all getting discovered in season 2, him killing an innocent in season 3). I think they also made the mistake of deciding that they loved Dexter and that he was the non-ambiguous good guy at some point. In the first seasons Rita serves as his "moral center" and the show seems to acknowledge that he's a crazy man, but then by season 5 it's just like oh dexter is the hero of this show everything he does is great. This is hammered home by the finale bigtime.


----------



## Demiurge

wankerness said:


> My uninformed guess is that they had a lot of really high quality writers working on the show at first to make sure that it launched well and that as the years went on they steadily left for other shows, so every season got consistently worse.



I believe this is exactly what happened. There was some sort of turnover after season 4 (at least the showrunner and I think some of the writers) and things went downhill from there. In the beginning, it was great as a very dark comedy, but it really struggled becoming a full-on drama; to wit, how Dexter's dumb luck and Miami Metro's incompetence went from being funny to an eye-rolling deus ex machina. 

After the series finale, there was interview with the original showrunner published, and he said that his plan for the end of the series was for Dexter to get the death penalty. Instead,


Spoiler



the worst Dexter gets is to feel guilty about how his actions affect other people; since he's a sociopath and it was left entirely unclear how much empathy he's capable of, there's no idea how severe of an outcome it was.


----------



## Waelstrum

Oh, yeah, I forgot that he killed an innocent in series 3. I feel like that should probably have had a bigger deal made out of it. Then again, in the last couple of series he had killed a fair few more.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Just started watching it. On episode 7 now and so far Im liking it.


----------



## wankerness

Rewatched season 2. It's worse than 1, but manages to get some real excitement going. This is another entire season with no ghost harry rearing his stupid head! The major thing that starts sucking this season is the narration gets REALLY overused and obvious and rarely adds anything. There are a lot of really groan-worthy moments with it.

The Doakes plot is pretty well-done, especially in the last few episodes where Doakes actually seems like a human instead of a cartoon character, and I even think the Lila one is pretty good until the last few episodes where she just goes totally off the deep end because not being able to simply write her off the show via murder would have been too much work, I guess. There are a good number of scenes with her early in the season that work pretty well, though. It's too bad they basically do the exact same shit with some other guest star nearly every season to increasingly diminishing returns. She also works better since she's such a counterpoint to Rita, who I still love utterly in this season. The subplot with her mom is completely pointless, though. JoBeth Williams sure stopped being a MILF somewhere between Poltergeist and 2007! 

Again, like season 1, the supporting characters like Angel and LaGuerta come off quite well, in stark contrast to what was to come. I was invested in their subplots and they never became annoying at all. Masuka is almost UNDERUSED which is probably a good thing cause he remains funny. The best scene with him is when he comes to Dexter's rescue in the bowling alley with a ridiculous huge silver gun. 

Everything with Deb is just ass-cancer of the screen, though, especially the agonizing bullshit with her and Lundy "picking up each other's habits." It's the kind of garbage you'd expect to see in a show about 14 year olds and it made me want to scream when she'd insist on OH IT'S 1:00 TIME TO EAT CUCUMBER SANDWICHES and he'd go BULLSHIT OH WHOOPS I SWORE HA HA I GUESS YOU ARE RUBBIN OFF ON ME HEH HEH. It's so repulsive! I also liked the line where she was like YOU'RE 20 YEARS OLDER THAN ME!!!! when he's 30 years older than her IRL, I don't know what the motivation was there, not that that's the major reason they're awful to watch together. Just absolutely no chemistry and it's horrible and creepy and Deb comes off as a retarded 13 year old with a VERY serious daddy complex. I'm sure that the latter is intentional, but I'm not so sure we're supposed to be completely revolted by their stupid relationship. MAN I hated every scene they had together. Lundy's not even that bad of a character, every scene he has without Deb is fine.

Time for season 3! No Lundy, at least.


----------



## Eclipse

Started watching Dexter a few weeks ago. I just started season 3 tonight. Such a good show!


----------



## wankerness

I finished rewatching season 3, it's pretty damn bad, I dunno why I liked it the first time. It's another huge step down from season 2. I have this vague memory of season 4 being much higher in quality, but maybe it was just that Jon Lithgow was good. But yeah, season 3 was so bad that I have no interest in rewatching any more of it right now.


----------



## flint757

No, season 3 was the worst out of all 8 for sure, season 8 following just behind it. I don't really have an order for the rest. I didn't hate season 5 and I liked season 6 though. 

I did like some of the concepts introduced in season 8, but it was all over the place, rushed and completely nonsensical by the end. However, season 3 was just straight up retarded. Didn't like the Skinner and hated the protege aspect too. The only time I liked a protege was with Hannah (hated Lumen's character) and Zach which they just decided to stop as quickly as they started.


----------



## Herrick

I agree with those who say 1, 2, & 4 are the best seasons. After that, I'd say 5, 3, 6, 7 then 8. Pretty shit ending to the series but I wasn't too disappointed because I wasn't expecting much. 

I miss the Dexter character back when he wasn't all emotional. You know, back when he was using Rita as cover. All these emotional outbursts he's had lately disgust me. I guess I should go back to the books. I've only read the first two and I heard very baaad things about the third book. I'm afraid


----------



## Hollowway

Resurrecting this thread from the dead, because I'm finally watching the show. Inge watching, really. I'm starting season 5 now. Suuuuuch a good show, and great writing. Totally reminds me of breaking bad. Anyone who hasn't seen this show, get on it! You can stream all of it on Netflix.


----------



## flint757

Hollowway said:


> Resurrecting this thread from the dead, because I'm finally watching the show. Inge watching, really. I'm starting season 5 now. Suuuuuch a good show, and great writing. Totally reminds me of breaking bad. Anyone who hasn't seen this show, get on it! You can stream all of it on Netflix.



You're going to take back the Breaking Bad comparison as the show progresses past season 4.


----------



## Winspear

Watched it last year, really enjoyed it. There were certainly some seasons better than others but I had no real complaints!


----------



## Hollowway

In a way, I'm glad I didn't watch it as the seasons actually progressed. I muuuuuch prefer going right to the next episode to see how the cliff-hanger ends. Waiting months for things to be resolved sucks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

most of the seasons were pretty good excluding season 6 and 8. I absolutely hated those two.


----------



## wankerness

flint757 said:


> You're going to take back the Breaking Bad comparison as the show progresses past season 4.



Seriously. Or as soon as you think hard about season 3, or rewatch it. When I rewatched that, I was blown away by how stupid it was. The acting and characters are SO bad on this show, especially as the seasons progress! Jennifer Carpenter is the only consistency you get, but man, some of the stuff they do with her character...

I couldn't even finish a couple of the later seasons. I'd watch the first few episodes, be like "wow, this is good again," and then it would get really bad for two episodes in a row and I'd give up till the next year. 

Season 5 is the last one I liked, and that was purely for Julia Stiles. Treating the end of season 4 as the end of the series is more than sufficient, it's a better end than what we got eventually!


----------



## TheTrooper

Dexter was such a great show, but the end (season 8 in general) seemed a little too rushed for me, like "We need to end te serie here, but we're gonna cram all this stuff hoping it fits nicely together".

Season 1, 2 (the greatest ) 4, 5, 7 are my absolute favourites; enjoyed season 6 a lot too, 3 and 8 (especially the finale) could've been better.

"Surprise ............!!!"

It's the best line in all TV history


----------



## extendedsolo

wankerness said:


> Seriously. Or as soon as you think hard about season 3, or rewatch it. When I rewatched that, I was blown away by how stupid it was. The acting and characters are SO bad on this show, especially as the seasons progress! Jennifer Carpenter is the only consistency you get, but man, some of the stuff they do with her character...
> 
> I couldn't even finish a couple of the later seasons. I'd watch the first few episodes, be like "wow, this is good again," and then it would get really bad for two episodes in a row and I'd give up till the next year.
> 
> Season 5 is the last one I liked, and that was purely for Julia Stiles. Treating the end of season 4 as the end of the series is more than sufficient, it's a better end than what we got eventually!



My thoughts exactly about this show. It just started treating the viewer like a moron also.


----------



## Hollowway

I'm halfway through season 8 now. It's ok, but suuuuper slow. That being said, "Do not 'dude' me," has to be the greatest line of the series. 

Breaking Bad is still my favorite show of all time, though. It I wouldn't trade places with Walt. I might with Dexter, but never with Walt.


----------

